# TTOC badge - fixing



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I've had my TTOC badge for some time now and have finally decided to fix it to the car.

Whats the best way to ensure it stays stuck to the paintwork bearing in mind I have a cleaning (not detailing!) fetish 

I was thinking, clay bar to remove the existing polish, wax etc, quick wash, rinse, heat up sticky-back and fixing area with hairdryer, fix, then re-apply polish and wax?

Any thoughts please?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Stick it to the numberplate surround, so you dont damage your paintwork.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

What's that alcohol based cleaner (somthing like Isopropyl, aka IPA) used to clean surfaces before applying sticky stuff to it ? :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Don't stick it on the paint, put on number plate surround as below.
H.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Harold said:


> Hi, Don't stick it on the paint, put on number plate surround as below.
> H.


Or to the bottom of the number plate


----------

